# evision 123 driver download for xp



## budaboy (May 3, 2005)

the driver for my evision 123 camera has been deleated . I found the download 2 months ago but now I cant seem to find it ....any suggestions?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Have a look at #2 of this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/t352048.html


----------

